# How much to charge



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

So you're working freelance as a trainer for someone who owns the barn and lesson horses? 
Kind of a sticky situation because on the one hand I'm assuming she pays for the horses so there's no cost to you but, if you only make $13.00/4hrs of work that means you're making $3.25 which is hardly fair, IMO. Then you added that she discounts people and you only charge $40.00 a lesson that's fairly inexpensive for my area... and you only get a 1/3 cut of that... I would be peeved if that's how I made my money. 
You might need to stick it out though if you're really serious about being a trainer. Until you're able to amass a large enough client base to afford your own lesson horse(s).


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

1/3 of the lesson fee sounds fair if you are just starting out.

But if she wants you to do any barn chores, she should be paying you extra for that, IMO. Simply 1/3 of the lesson is not enough to cover your manual labor.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I think 1/3 is pretty fair. But you also need to do chores? That's not fair in my opinion. I also feel that her giving discounts should be coming out of her share only. I would expect my $13 per lesson, regardless of her discount. I would be getting a solid contact once you get the details ironed out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I was getting $20 out of an hours lesson which was charged at $60-$70
I knew some chores were expected but within reason.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Nope, I wouldn't deal with that. She should be paying you extra for chores since she's essentially charging you to use her facility AND a fee for the horse. If I'm understanding correctly, she'd get 2/3 of the money if you use her horse? And 1/2 if a rider uses their own horse? And if she is giving anyone discounts on lessons then it should come out of HER cut, NOT yours. I'm sure she'd flip if you suggested giving any of your friends discounts on her dime 

Back to the original topic... how much to charge depends on the quality of your lessons and the area. It varies enormously around here, and without having seen your lessons or riding I have no way of knowing what you're worth  Just keep in mind... if you charge $45/lesson then you'll only be making $15. When you then take into account that she's trying to get free labor from you that will take you a few hours, it's not worth it. I'd say that you are only willing to do chores associated with the lessons unless you're getting paid in addition. Meaning, she has to pay you for anything other than bringing horses in, helping beginners tack up and cool down, etc. Because you're paying a fee to use the horses you should not be expected to muck stalls or anything of the like


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You need at least $25 per lesson, not a percentage. She pays extra for barn chores whereby you make at least min. wage. Just because horses are involved too many people seem to think they can pay slave wages. And sometimes because horses are involved people are willing to work for slave wages. What happens is word gets around and others begin to think you're time and skills can't be very good because you're so cheap.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

When I was teaching some lessons, I was getting paid $7 a lesson, when the price for a lesson was $40 or $45. That wasn't fair in the slightest.

I agree, set up a flat rate if she is in the business of giving people discounts. And get everything in writing~!


----------

